# 4k-Gaming-PC mit 4k Gaming-Monitor, Tastatur und Maus für 2000-2600€



## pelektrik09 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Community,

bräuchte Hilfe bei der Konfiguration eines 4k-Gaming-PC mit 4k Gaming-Monitor, Tastatur und Maus für 2000-2600€.

Gerne auch 2k-Gaming falls der Tower sonst zu sehr vernachlässigt wird.



1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?
---

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
---

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
---

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
So schnell wie möglich

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
Ja, Monitor bevorzugt 4k, Tastatur und Maus, wenn noch Geld über ist ein Headset

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja.

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

ca. 2600€

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

Spiele, Egoshooter etc.

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

512GB sollten wohl reichen 

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 

Bäruchte ein Silentcase gerne mit schöner Beleuchtung, aber kein muss. Bin AMD-Fan wegen Preis-Leistung.  Ich gerne eine AMD-Grafikkarte einbauen falls möglich.


----------



## HisN (23. Juni 2020)

Ein 144Hz 4K-Gaming-Monitor frisst fast Dein komplettes Budget.
Eine 2080TI (was kleineres würde ich nur kaufen, wenn ich sowas wie CSO oder Tetris zocke) frisst fast Dein ganzes Budget.
Der "Tower" ist das kleinste Deiner Probleme.
Der Zeitpunkt für eine neue Graka ist gerade ungünstig. 4K-Grakas werden von Nvidia zur Zeit neu aufgelegt und dürften bald den Markt erreichen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2020)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Spiele, Egoshooter etc.
> 
> 9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
> 
> 256GB reichen notfalls.


Guter Witz.


----------



## pelektrik09 (23. Juni 2020)

Wieso das? RPGs spiele ich durch und dann lösche ichs Sie xD aber naja 512GB wären wohl angebracht xD


----------



## pelektrik09 (23. Juni 2020)

Wie wäre es mit 2K Gaming und einem RX 5700 XT?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2020)

Willst du wirklich auf FHD anstatt UHD gehen?
Und nebenbei UHD 144Hz gibts ab 800€.
Bleiben noch 1800€ für den restlichen PC.


----------



## claster17 (24. Juni 2020)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> naja 512GB wären wohl angebracht



Man kauft keine SSDs unter 1TB, außer wenn das Budget sehr knapp ist. Kleinere SSDs kosten einfach zu viel pro Gigabyte.



> Wie wäre es mit 2K Gaming und einem RX 5700 XT?



2K-Gaming wird schwierig, weil ich nicht einen einzigen Bildschirm mit dieser Auflösung finden kann.
Eine 5700XT würde aber auch gut mit WQHD zurechtkommen und da gibt es viele gute und schnelle Bildschirme.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Juni 2020)

Stimmt auch, dann vielleicht doch lieber auf 4k bleiben.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Juni 2020)

Hört sich sehr gut an, also eine 5700XT mit 4k bildschirm `?


----------



## ohleck1985 (24. Juni 2020)

Man kauft in der Preisklasse wqhd. 500€ für den Monitor, den Rest in den pc. Jetzt noch ne 5700 xt kaufen ist meiner Ansicht nach aber weggeschmissenes Geld. Warte besser bis September.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2020)

ohleck1985 schrieb:


> Man kauft in der Preisklasse wqhd. 500€ für den Monitor, den Rest in den pc. Jetzt noch ne 5700 xt kaufen ist meiner Ansicht nach aber weggeschmissenes Geld. Warte besser bis September.


Ganz ehrlich? Wenn man die Leistung jetzt braucht, sollte man jetzt kaufen.
Wann die neuen GPUs rauskommen, wie schnell die sind und was die kosten, steht noch in den Sternen.
Und ich würde auch nicht darauf spekulieren, dass die direkt gut verfügbar sind.
Speziell die Custom Modelle werden wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 Monate länger brauchen.


----------



## flx23 (24. Juni 2020)

Wie markus1612 schon sagt, kauf wenn du die Leistung brauchst. Es wird immer am Horizont was geben was schneller ist.
Wenn du wirklich nur egoshooter spielst brauchst du ehr hohe Frames einen Monitor mit hoher Bildrate, also 144 oder 240Hz.

Wenn du ehr hohe Auflösung haben willst, also 4k wirst du mit deutlich weniger fps rechnen müssen.

Mit der Verdoppelung der Pixel auf deinem Monitor halbiert du mehr oder weniger die fps. (solange du genug Speicher auf der GPU hast für texturen und die CPU nicht limitiert) Also ein Karte die ein Spiel in FHD mit 160 fps schafft hätte bei 4k nur noch 40 fps.

Die aktuell (fast) stärkste Karte hat folgende benchmark Werte https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...SI-Gaming-Z-Trio-Benchmarks-Review-1348817/2/.

Letztendlich musst du dir erstmal überlegen was denn die Hauptnutzung sein soll, also zwischen schnellen Spielen (ego shooter) und somit 144Hz oder schöne Spiele (Rollenspiele, Strategiespiele) und 4k.


----------



## HisN (24. Juni 2020)

Stimmt nicht ganz.
Von FHD auf UHD verlierst Du etwas mehr als die Hälfte der FPS, aber Du Vierteilst die Leistung nicht. Das liegt daran, das einige Arbeitsschritte der Graka Auflösungs-Unabhängig sind. Z.b. das Geometrie-Setup. Das braucht in 4K genau so lange wie in FHD. Nebenbei braucht man in 4K  nicht mehr dieses starke Antialiasing, was in FHD nötig ist. Das spart noch ein bisschen. Trotzdem würde ich die Graka so fett als möglich dimensionieren.


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Juni 2020)

4K in RPGs sollte doch machbar und vor allem auch noch mit einem 60Hz-Monitor schön anzusehen sein.

1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)
1 Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (ZT-T20810D-10P)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R)
1 Acer Predator XB1 XB271HKbmiprz, 27" (UM.HX1EE.001)
1 Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, schallgedämmt (BG034)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298)

Alternativ beim Monitor auf WQHD (2560x1440p) und 144 Hz gehen. In der Leistungsklasse geht auch noch eine 5700XT mit einem FreeSync-Monitor.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Juni 2020)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ja, warten will ich nicht mehr. 

@dimi0815 danke für die Zusammenstellung, Mal schauen ob man das noch optimieren kann xD


----------



## pseudonymx (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn du nicht warten willst gibts 2 möglichkeiten... entweder auf WQHD runter (was bis bildschirmgrößen bis so 30,32 Zoll vollkommen ausreichend ist was pixeldichte angeht) Oder das Budget hochschrauben denn 4k Gaming und p/l passen momentan einfach nicht zusammen.

Klar auf "neue" hardware warten ist nie zu empfehlen da aber Nvidia als auch AMD warscheinlich erschwingliche 4k Karten bringen werden würde ich da auf alle fälle noch warten 

(achtung es folgt spekulation) Glaube selbst wenn du jetzt ne 5700xt kaufst und dann wenn big-navi und ampere kommen ne 4k taugliche karte kaufst wirst fast günstiger wegkommen als wenn jetzt ne überteuerte 2080ti nimmst (Und den verkauf der dann wahrscheinlich ca 6 monate alten 5700xt hab ich in meine natürlich komplett hellseherische rechung noch garnicht eingerechnet) 


PS. versteh garnet why du fragst wir sauerländer wissen doch ALLES


----------



## pelektrik09 (27. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich hast du recht, aber man will ja bestätigt werden xD


----------



## pseudonymx (27. Juni 2020)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du recht, aber man will ja bestätigt werden xD



hehe naja hast ja jetzt deine 2ten meinungen am ende liegt´s jetzt an dir. 4k ist stark im vormarsch allein weil die panals günstiger werden die Grakahersteller werden darauf eingehen Müssen.... ne 2080ti ist halt so teuer weil Konkurenzlos und eigentlich die einzige empfehlung aktuell für 4k gaming Allein wegen dem Vram aber auch die 11gb werden eng wenn neue karten mit 16+ gb (Hoffentlich) kommen. weil sich dann wiederum die spieleentwickler anpassen können

Und ma butter bei de fische..... 8k und nochmal standarts mit viel mehr vram halte ich erstmal für unrealistisch da mit 4k in z.b 32" die pixeldichte schon so hoch ist das man sehr sehr sehr nah rangehen muss um Pixel zu zählen. und auf 3 oder mehr bildschirmen bzw extrem ultrawide Spielt auch nur n kleiner teil... allein schon weil es nicht bei allen games sinn macht.... 

von daher sollten die nächsten graka gens durchaus was 4k zukunftssicheres in petto haben


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2020)

Man kann überlegen ein B550 Board zu nehmen MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (leider noch kein Test) oder MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab &euro;'*'178,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Bei letzterem gibts Steamguthaben mit dazu Dein Neustart! B550-Evolution &#8211; Sei dabei! | MSI Deutschland

Am günstigsten fährt man aktuell mit dem ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;'*'156,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland mit Cashback Für eine Bewertung gibt's nochmal extra (Hinweise im Link)


----------



## pelektrik09 (28. Juni 2020)

1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)
1 Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (ZT-T20810D-10P)
1 MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk
1 Acer Predator XB1 XB271HKbmiprz, 27" (UM.HX1EE.001)
1 Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, schallgedämmt (BG034)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298)

Änderungsvorschläge ?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Ja bei der Grafikkarte sollte es schon ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'96,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'83,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sein
Wenn du dich mit einem etwas größeren Model etwas sicherer fühlst kannst du auch die 750W des Straight Power 11 nehmen.

Das Tomahawk ist laut Test ein sehr gutes Boards, dass keinerlei Probleme hat einen 3950x und damit zu 99% auch einen 4950x übertaktet zu betreiben.
Wenn dir das nicht vorhast und bei Fonts USB C auch keine Probleme hast dies über einen Adapter zu realisieren kannst du auch das günstigere Asus nehmen.


----------



## dimi0815 (28. Juni 2020)

Das ist nur eine 65W TDP-CPU. Wenn du die GPU nicht shuntmoddest, tut es das Pure Power mit 600W problemlos. Selbst die kleinere Version davon mit 500W reicht ohne Einachränkung aus. Im Gaming-Betrieb bleiben der GPU da immer noch 400W und mehr...

Wir reden hier nicht von einem Chinaböller, sondern von einem Multirail-Markennetzteil mit Gold-Effizienz...


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Das Pure Power hat aber nur zwei Rails und da kann es durchaus mal vorkommen das die Last ungünstig Verteilt ist. Man muss es nicht drauf anlegen, dass die Schutzschaltung einem im ungünstigstem Fall einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Bei einer solch teuren Grafikkarte muss ich beim Netzteil nicht um 20€ kämpfen.
Das Straight Power spielt in jedem einzelnen Punkt in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine 65W TDP-CPU. Wenn du die GPU nicht shuntmoddest, tut es das Pure Power mit 600W problemlos.



Das 600er Pure Power ist Crap, da du bei dem Teil die Doppelstrang Strippen hast.


----------



## dimi0815 (28. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das Pure Power hat aber nur zwei Rails und da kann es durchaus mal vorkommen das die Last ungünstig Verteilt ist. Man muss es nicht drauf anlegen, dass die Schutzschaltung einem im ungünstigstem Fall einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Bei einer solch teuren Grafikkarte muss ich beim Netzteil nicht um 20€ kämpfen.
> Das Straight Power spielt in jedem einzelnen Punkt in einer anderen Liga.



Das mit der anderen Liga mag ja sein. Aber nachdem bereits das Pure Power 500 in einer für eine 2080ti ohne Schutzschaltungsprobleme ausreichenden Liga spielt, kann von "drauf anlegen" nun auch nicht die Rede sein. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich exakt die Kombination aus R5 3600 und 2080ti an der CM-Version des PP11 mit 500W hängen. Trotz OC ist da in mehreren Monaten und vor allem auch unter hoher (teils künstlicher) Last nichts vorgefallen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 600er Pure Power ist Crap, da du bei dem Teil die Doppelstrang Strippen hast.



Es ging nur darum, dass es auch mit 600W problemlos reicht. Bzgl. der Kabel hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Juli 2020)

Komisch, ich hatte das DPP 11 mit 550Watt und einem 3800X ohne OC meine 2080Ti hat das Netzteil immer klicken lassen. Und ja das Netzteil war in Ordnung, meine 1080ti mit Oc lief ohne Probleme. Erst ein stärkeres Netzteil lief problemlos.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2020)

Du musst die Grafikkarte auch auf beide Rails anschließen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst die Grafikkarte auch auf beide Rails anschließen.




Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt jede mögliche Anschlussmöglichkeit getestet. Die 1080Ti lief sowohl an einer Rail stabil als auch an beiden, und das mit OC. Die 2080Ti ließ das Netzteil egal wie angeschlossen klicken.


----------



## dimi0815 (2. Juli 2020)

"Klicken"?

Das kenne ich von (diversen) BeQuiet! Netzteilen eigentlich nur einen kurzen Moment nach dem Ausschalten des PCs...


----------



## flx23 (2. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst die Grafikkarte auch auf beide Rails anschließen.



Das hat bei meinem alten be quiet (ich glaube ein e9 von 2013) und meiner vega geholfen. Beide Anschlüsse auf eine Rail ging nur temporär, gemischt war es dann kein Problem mehr.
Nachdem Sicher war das die Vega bleibt kam dann auch ein neues Netzteil


----------



## pelektrik09 (3. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen antworten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Juli 2020)

Also zu meinem Problem gibt es haufenweise Berichte im Internet von einzelnen Usern, die das selbe Problem hatten


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also zu meinem Problem gibt es haufenweise Berichte im Internet von einzelnen Usern, die das selbe Problem hatten



Dürfte aber trotzdem nicht vorkommen, da das P11 so starke Rails hat, dass da auch zwei Grafikkarten mit betreiben kannst.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dürfte aber trotzdem nicht vorkommen, da das P11 so starke Rails hat, dass da auch zwei Grafikkarten mit betreiben kannst.



Mag sein, ich war auch selber etwas verwundert oder gar enttäuscht. Da immer groß gesagt wurde 550Watt reichen bis sonst wo hin. Fakt ist bei mir, das Netzteil war neu gekauft, eine 1080Ti mit 2,1GHz + 600MHz auf dem RAM lief in Monster Hunter World stundenlang durch (teilweise wirklich extrem lange Runden gespielt, im bereich von 12 Stunden),  da lief alles wie es sollte. Als dann meine 2080Ti ankam, konnte ich sie anfangs gar nicht richtig testen. Dann aber nach einigen Tagen das erste mal los gespielt und zack ging der PC immer nur beim Spielen aus. Manchmal nach 5 Minuten, manchmal auch nach 30Minuten in einem Spiel. Hab daraufhin dann mal die Rails wie auf der Anleitung umgesteckt so das sie von beiden Rails was abbekommt aber nichts da. Ging trotzdem immer wieder aus, dann kurzerhand das 750er bestellt und alles lief wunderbar.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

Das einzige, was ich mir bei dir vorstellen kann ist, dass die Peaks bei deiner 2080 Ti recht hoch sind und über einen sonst üblich längeren Zeitpunkt gehalten werden.
Das Netzteil kann auch 400 Watt ab -- das ist nicht das Problem.
Hast du aber eben Peaks, die darüber gehen und die liegen dann auch mal länger als 10ms an, kann es durchaus sein, dass die Schutzschaltung auslöst.


----------

